
RFS option for YC Winter 21 application - prishiraj
While YC has listed a bunch of Request for Startups (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycombinator.com&#x2F;rfs&#x2F;), there doesn&#x27;t seem to be a place to mention what what RFS your startup pertains to in the Winter 21 application. 
There was a specific question for this in the past. Am I missing something?
======
rman666
Note 1, at the bottom of /rfs somewhat answers your question.

